# Favorite stick for muskie



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what kind of rods you are using for muskie. I am in the market for a new one and was just seeing what my fellow tooth chasers use? Thank you and tight lines!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering what kind of rods you are using for muskie. I am in the market for a new one and was just seeing what my fellow tooth chasers use? Thank you and tight lines!


The rods I use most are a St. Croix Triumph and a Shimano Convergence. I use them for casting bucktails and plugs and trolling also. I think having a decent 5500 /6600 c3 / c4 or Record reel in more important than the rod as most rods are fairly stiff so sensitivity isn't key. I'm kinda old school and like my muskie rods 6'6" to 7'. Less broken tips than the 8'. I'm also not a big figure 8 guy. I do it after every cast but I rather pick up the bait and make another cast than figure eight for minutes on end.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I use the gander mt rods , I think I have 6 of them and they work just fine . I wont use any shorter than 8' , I try to buy them in the winter months because they tend to be on sale very cheap at that time of the year . The return policy is great on those rods , I actually broke one on a hook set on a fish . I called them and got a new one the next day free of charge . IMO they are the best bang for your buck now a days , I have Diawa Saltist and Diawa Lexas on all my rods and they make great combos for whatever Im going to throw in Ohio .


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply's fellas I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've got a 7'6" H action bass rod that I like for throwing smaller baits.
I've used an 8'6" Cabelas Tourney trail rod.
I've used an 8' Gander Series rod.
I've used an 8' Black River rod.

Though, my favorite by far, is my 8'6" Lamiglas MH. That rod is sweet!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to use tackle industries rods when I first started but have upgraded all to St. Croix legend tourney rods. I still use Shimano TDR's for trolling though. Its a night and day difference from the TI rods to the legends IMO.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ugly stick tiger.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

13 industries makes an awesome 8' Musky rod... extremely light and plenty of backbone....for $150 it is a great rod.... just read an article recently and it ranked in the top three for best Musky rods for the price


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

It depends what type of baits you anticipate throwing. How many setups you want to have and also what type of boat you will be fishing out of. And probably most importantly how much you want to spend. It's not hard to drop 500+ into a combo when it comes to muskie.

I have several set ups. I build rods so it's easy for me to tinker with different set ups and decide what works best for me.
I have a 7'2" XH that I love for jerk baits and gliders.
I have an 8'6" i use for throwing bucktails.
In the process of building a 9' XXH for big rubber and d10's and 12's.

If I had to pick one setup, depending on budget, your height and boat situation I would probably go with 8-8'6" XH (Tackle Industries, Gander,13, Bulldawg Series by MI) all make nice rods in the lower price range. If you want to spend more you could jump to some of the Chaos Tackle, Thorne Bros Predator Series or St. Croix LT rods.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Chaos tackle in the same price & quality range as a predator or LT, lol. Where you shopping at?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Meant to put that in the other group. Sorry, I'll make sure I ask you next time before I make a mistake.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Its ok, the same chinese plant may make both Chaos & TI. You never know.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Its ok, the same chinese plant may make both Chaos & TI. You never know.


Couldn't tell ya. I haven't spent much time handling the chaos sticks although people seem to like the shock and awe a lot. TI is using new blanks now. I like them a lot. Dropped some weight and balanced pretty nicely now.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I bought a st croix and I love it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Which model did you choose?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> Which model did you choose?


I got the 7"2 Premier rod MH its awesome the feeling and it has enough whip to it to really get your bait out there! I recommend these rods.


----------

